# St. Louis Area September 15, 2019



## Don Kistler (Jun 12, 2019)

I plan to be in the St. Louis area September 15 of this year and am hoping to find a place to preach that Sunday morning. If interested, please contact me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jun 12, 2019)

Don, I would love to hear you preach.

There is an OPC church in the St Charles area, which is near St Louis, and since they are currently without a pastor they might be open to having you preach, Shane Rosenthal is probably the person to contact. It is Christ OPC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans678 (Jun 21, 2019)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Don, I would love to hear you preach.
> 
> There is an OPC church in the St Charles area, which is near St Louis, and since they are currently without a pastor they might be open to having you preach, Shane Rosenthal is probably the person to contact. It is Christ OPC.



Good morning! The church in St. Charles, is that the OPC church that Pastor Scott Churnock preached at some time ago? Or am I mistaken? You said they are without a pastor and I'm curious to see if it's the same place I visited some time ago.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Jun 21, 2019)

Anthony W. Brown II said:


> The church in St. Charles, is that the OPC church that Pastor Scott Churnock preached at some time ago



Yes, Christ Presbyterian is the church that Scott Churnock pastored. He is now honorably retired. John Lindley is the contact person and the website is www.cpcopc.org.

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 21, 2019)

Don, 

Do you have a booking yet? I can contact my pastor if you still are looking for a place. Bible Baptist Church in Maplewood (Calvinistic and Baptist).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans678 (Jun 21, 2019)

Alan D. Strange said:


> Yes, Christ Presbyterian is the church that Scott Churnock pastored. He is now honorably retired. John Lindley is the contact person and the website is www.cpcopc.org.
> 
> Peace,
> Alan


Thank you! God truly helped me that day when I visited their church. I was struggling in my marriage and went to Pastor Churnock and one of the elders for help. My marriage was on the rocks due to differences in theology and worship (I was coming into the knowledge of the Gospel, while my wife at the time was vehemently a Pentecostal Apostolic)They gave me the best advice ever as I sat in despair. They gave me four words that penetrated my soul.

"Go. Love. Your. Wife."

That was about 7 years ago. My wife and I celebrated our 8 year anniversary this year. Praise God for their biblical, firm, and gracious advice!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 3


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 21, 2019)

Pergamum, I do not yet have a place booked for that Lord's Day. Thank you.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 22, 2019)

Don Kistler said:


> Pergamum, I do not yet have a place booked for that Lord's Day. Thank you.


Ok, checking now.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 22, 2019)

I'll actually be in Rolla, MO Saturday for a football game, which is about a 90 minute drive from St. Louis. But St. Louis is where I'll fly in and out of.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2019)

Don Kistler said:


> I'll actually be in Rolla, MO Saturday for a football game, which is about a 90 minute drive from St. Louis. But St. Louis is where I'll fly in and out of.



Rolla is 30 minutes east of Fort Leonard Wood where I was stationed for several years in the Army. Lovely place and miles and miles of nice woods to hike through (and lots of caves to explore).


----------



## Don Kistler (Jun 26, 2019)

Pergamum, did your church express any interest?


----------



## Edward (Jun 26, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Fort Leonard Wood



Sometimes referred to as "Fort Lost in the Woods"


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 26, 2019)

Don Kistler said:


> Pergamum, did your church express any interest?


Unfortunately, they haven't answered my email yet. Sorry.


----------



## Romans678 (Jun 26, 2019)

15 June 2016, I graduated from AIT at Ft. Lost-In-The-Woods. Will never forget it [emoji846]

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 26, 2019)

Anthony W. Brown II said:


> 15 June 2016, I graduated from AIT at Ft. Lost-In-The-Woods. Will never forget it [emoji846]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I lived on base for several years. I liked to hike and mountain bike, so I printed out all the topographic maps of the entire fort and systematically hiked every inch of it (except the ranges, though the next mountain from the A-10 Warthog range gave me a good view of all the BRRRRRRRRRRRT going on. I worked nights sometimes, so often ran at 2am or 3am and I once jogged up on a group of basic trainees sleeping in the woods on a trail while they were supposed to be setting up an ambush and I yelled, "pew, pew, pew..." as I ran by their positions (their drill instructor was steamed at his troops).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 12, 2019)

Should I consider this a dead issue at this point?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 13, 2019)

Don Kistler said:


> Should I consider this a dead issue at this point?


Sorry, no response from my church.


----------

